
I initially struggled with todo apps. Here's my process after 5 years - agentility
https://twitter.com/todo_whiz/status/1266792176832450560
======
agentility
I posted about this on Reddit and it was well received:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/productivity/comments/gupmm4/i_init...](https://www.reddit.com/r/productivity/comments/gupmm4/i_initially_struggled_with_using_todo_apps_then/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

I have a more detailed version with gifs on this twitter thread I linked to:
[https://twitter.com/todo_whiz/status/1266792176832450560?s=2...](https://twitter.com/todo_whiz/status/1266792176832450560?s=20)).

If you have any questions, comment and let me know.

If you are on twitter, help me make the thread more visible to others by
liking and retweeting.

Thanks!

